# Should I learn a 3x3 speedsolve method before learning 3BLD?



## oneshot (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm so new that I don't even know what to search for, so here's the question:

I read the FAQ's on the BLD. It appears that they have some methods to use to solve it blind. Seems like a dumb question but should I learn to solve it while looking first? Can I use the methods listed on the FAQ's as a way to solve it while looking? I guess I mean since I don't know how to solve it (I'm coming from a memory background though) should I learn one method that is used while looking, then learn one for doing it blindfolded? Or can I just learn the blindfold method? I have no interest in speed solving, only blindfolded solving, if that all makes sense.

Thanks in advance

Brian


----------



## pdilla (Nov 5, 2014)

oneshot said:


> I have no interest in speed solving, only blindfolded solving, if that all makes sense.



There's also solving BLD as fast as you can, but I think we catch your drift.

--

For the most part, sighted solving and blind solving can be learned completely independent of each other. There are carry overs, however, like your ability to perform fast executions, or holding the cube steady and keeping the unused layers together with your fingers, or even some algorithms (old Pochmann, for example) but for the most part you can just hop right into BLD.

Since you already have a background in memorization, you probably already have your own methods for memorizing long strings of information (loci, linking, mnemonics, etc.), so now all you have to do is choose a BLD method that is right for you. Older methods are easy to pick up (old Pochmann), newer methods are faster but can be a bit complicated for a newcomer (3OP, M2, BH, etc). But that is for you to experiment with and choose depending on what your goals are in BLD solving.



I hope I could help at least a little bit.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmmm... good question. I recommend learning to solve it normally first. Some algorithms transfer over to blind solving, and it is easier to get a faster turning speed from doing sighted solves. So, yes, I do think you should learn. Also, I know you say you have no interest in speedsolving, but you never know, I never thought I'd be cubing for speed purposes, and now that's about all I do.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 5, 2014)

Y perm is a used in both.

You could learn a non-BLD commutators method.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 5, 2014)

DGCubes said:


> Hmmm... good question. I recommend learning to solve it normally first. Some algorithms transfer over to blind solving, and it is easier to get a faster turning speed from doing sighted solves. So, yes, I do think you should learn.



I disagree. If you need to learn the algorithm, just learn it and use it in BLD solving. To do normal sighted solving you would have to learn a lot of extra stuff you wouldn't need in BLD like F2L, OLL, or whatever extra tricks for whatever methods. Waste of time if BLD is all you're going for. And practicing sighted solves does not make it easier to get a faster turning speed. Practice itself does. For that, you could just drill the algs. But when you practice BLD, first you should practice sighted BLD solving. One reason is that it's easier to see how the setup/undo setup moves affect the cube.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 5, 2014)

You don't need to know a speed method to learn BLD. However, I recommend it, because it'll give you more understanding of the cube as well as make it easier to fix the cube if you ever mess up really bad and end up with it scrambled. Of course, you don't need some crazy advanced method, just something basic.


----------



## pdilla (Nov 5, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> But when you practice BLD, first you should practice sighted BLD solving. One reason is that it's easier to see how the setup/undo setup moves affect the cube.



I second this.


----------



## RayLam (Nov 5, 2014)

In principle,3bld has few connections with 3x3 speedsolving.Former WR holder,Haiyan Zhuang,did pretty well in 3bld with avg 30+,but he didn't know how to solve a cube with 3x3 method,so even he opened his eyes,he used bld method to solve a 3x3 cube...However,some methods like LBL can bring you inspiration when you have trouble while learning bld.And some 3x3 algs can be used in bld.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow! Thanks everyone. I was expecting yes and no's as answers. Looks like I have a lot of research and work to do...


----------



## pdilla (Dec 12, 2014)

So, how are you doing in your BLD studies?


----------

